# Hey Trouthunter, Was That Buck Killed Last Night



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think the 10 you posted was killed last night and is the pending new state record typical. Whatch Know??


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> I think the 10 you posted was killed last night and is the pending new state record typical. Whatch Know??


 Link please


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You know, the one that was photo shopped ....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

??


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This Buck!! ''Perfect 10"

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=648186


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup it was scheduled to be hunted and shot Walker...same one.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty bastage!!!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Now that's a muy grande!!


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Pure dee stud right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> :rotfl:
> Instigator
> 
> Â©


Yep


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Missed the first thread but that is one fine deer!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

That is one assume buck from the 1st thread I assumed it was photo shopped , but is real ! And real awesome buck 203 net B&C , can't wait to hear the story on the kill !
Campos viejos website was cool to see how cool the ones who don't have ask or care how much it cost get to roll , bad arse deer


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Walker watch for it on TV...I don't have the date of the show yet but if/when I get it I'll post it. 

Magnificent deer for sure and certain.

TH


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That buck is huge. His brows are small tho. I'd have to think long and hard before I took the shot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Walker watch for it on TV...I don't have the date of the show yet but if/when I get it I'll post it.
> 
> Magnificent deer for sure and certain.
> 
> TH


What show is it?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> That buck is huge. His brows are small tho. I'd have to think long and hard before I took the shot.


Then you would have missed out on shooting a 203 4/8" buck lol...might wanna brush up on your scoring skills 

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

FB and texas bow hunter... Encinal, who used to post on here but stopped because of all the BS attacks from drunk, looser, divorced, jealous I'd rather have a boat than pay my child support members, posted it on there...:work:
Great story about the hunters Dad and the evolution of the ranch.



Brete said:


> Where'd you find the story on the deer? I'd like to read it.
> 
> I'm guessing hi fence deer from looking at their website. Anybody know? I'm not familiar with this ranch.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Then you would have missed out on shooting a 203 4/8" buck lol...might wanna brush up on your scoring skills
> 
> TH


Ah hell who am I kidding...Id probably be shaking so bad Id miss...lol


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice deer


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I think they said the deer was 5? 

I'd have shot him too... you're looking at a TBGA state record deer, but he wasn't on the decline at 5.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Then you would have missed out on shooting a 203 4/8" buck lol...might wanna brush up on your scoring skills
> 
> TH


I need to brush up on my scoring skills as well. I don't doubt the score at all, just don't see a 200" deer. Of course,I missed the one my son killed last year by 30" on the low side, so as I said, I don't doubt the score. Would sure like to know the measurements to see where I was short. Probably short on all of them especially the beams and mass. Heck of a nice deer and congratulations to the ranch and the hunter!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Here he is as a four year old....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

And this year..


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Brete said:


> What show is it?


Bucks of Tecomate

That buck is incredible!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Grande Venado said:


> Bucks of Tecomate


Thanks....I was beginning to think it was a secret.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> FB and texas bow hunter... Encinal, who used to post on here but stopped because of all the BS attacks from drunk, looser, divorced, jealous I'd rather have a boat than pay my child support members, posted it on there...:work:
> Great story about the hunters Dad and the evolution of the ranch.


Thanks Rack, I'll check it out......appreciate it.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I seriously don't want to clean this thread up again.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Son of a biscuit eater! I only made the cut on 1 post!!!!! I'm losing my touch: D
I'd have to say I'd miss with my rifle, but, he don't stand a chance with my bow in hand

Â©


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow. Sensitive around here deleting people's posts kind of reminds me of big brother. I guess people are not allowed to have an opinion of their own. Awesome buck. But then again who couldn't grow a pet like that. "Scheduled" hunt, might as well be a fish in a barrel.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Please put my post back TH

Â©


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Here's a scheduled hunt for ya!! 5 yr old "pet" we've let go since he was 174" @ 3yrs old!
> View attachment 902201
> 
> Just because we're high fenced and manage our deer doesn't mean it's any less of a hunt... Got tired of dip sh**s like... shooting all the 4yr olds we let go, so we fenced them out.


Just who is the .... you are referring to? If you are insinuating me then you are quite wrong. I have not shot a 4 yr old deer since I was a teenager and did not know better. You guys can grow all the monster pets you want. It's just not very sporting to me. If you know where a particular deer is every day then it's not hunting. It's shooting. All I am saying is you could save yourself a lot of time and money and just grow the buck in your backyard. Then when he gets big enough you could shoot it with a pellet gun in the head and congratulations you got your monster buck.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

The whole 5yro buck being shot just to make the breeders cup award thing still bothers me 
But it is a very good ad for the game ranch , but rule #18 being broken in post #6 pic is a very great deer and deserves something besides to be shamed and has a sentimental note to it on the dad deal , and I hope the tv show about its demise is a good one I can dvr and see soon


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> Encinal, who used to post on here but stopped because of all the BS attacks from drunk, looser, divorced, jealous I'd rather have a boat than pay my child support members, posted it on there...:work:


For some reason this really cracks me up. :brew:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So, was this deer taken from a high fenced ranch? I ask because it was posted that it is a pending record typical.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Why did yall have to scew this thread up with your bs? See my post in this thread about why encinal doesnt post here anymore. Martin warned yall and i bet he locks this thread when he reads it. Try a little maturity and common sense respect in your post.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rack ranch said:


> why did yall have to scew this thread up with your bs? See my post in this thread about why encinal doesnt post here anymore. Martin warned yall and i bet he locks this thread when he reads it. Try a little maturity and common sense respect in your post.


x2

Â©


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

T_rout said:


> SCI accepts "caged" deer into their record books. Yea, lets not allow hunting on high fence ranches in Texas and lose billions in revenue. Your opinion is your opinion. Apparently our opinions don't even come close to each others, but that's what this discussion board is all about! I have hunted deer from 75 miles south of the boarder all the way to Colorado and I don't see any unfair advantage hunting my ranch over deer anywhere else.The only thing different is that I can semi control what deer dies on our ranch.


First off let me say this is a great buck! Beautiful! Congrats to any that was involved in this.

Secondly, I agree about this being a business. What a fun business to be in, talk about doing something you love for a living. That's great. People that complain about "canned hunts" probably either can't afford to participate, or had a neighbor on their daddy's ranch put up a high fence. If they want to complain about it not being sporting maybe they should remove the scope off their rifle, take out the deer feeder, and tear down their deer stands.

Again, great deer and what an accomplishment.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome deer for sure. Yes I will admit I wish there were not as many high fence places at times. Thats me just being jealous of the guys that can afford these places or to buy hunts off these places. I have college degree and decided Law Enforcement was job for me, So I know I will never get the opportunities that others have for shooting magnificent deer like this one. With that said, I would never bash a high fenced game management program like above stated. These guys work their *** off like every one else developing these deer and turned it into a business. They are good at what they do and most all give a lot back. I hunt on a low fence place and nothing drives me more crazy and mad is when I try and grow a deer into a trophy for me and its shot by neighbors or even worse someone on own lease with less standards. I completely understand and agree with what op has done to eliminate his problem. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

T_rout I never said the guys shooting these deer were not great hunters. I am sure they are all good at hunting and take it very seriously. I simply stated in my opinion these types of hunts are not fair chase. Just my opinion. Like i said in my last post that's the great thing about Texas we allow both ways. To each his own. So please don't go on saying I am talking ****. I just said it's not hunting to me when you can name the deer that come to your stand every day.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> So, was this deer taken from a high fenced ranch? I ask because it was posted that it is a pending record typical.


Texas Big Game Awards state record typical, not Boone and Crockett.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nah Walker just cleaned it up a bit. 

TH


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome deer huge. Each to his own as far as was it rifle, high fence etc. For allot of people hunting with a rifle or behind a fence is not the same as hunting free range with bow. I love seeing big deer on this forum but also like to know if it was a low or high fence. In south Texas with the whole world trying to kill a B&C deer unfortunately feces are necessary in order to grow big deer unless you are fortunate enough to own 10k acres. But knowing if free range or not can certainly put things in perspective. Again huge deer now was it high or low fence?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*high*

it is a 1000 acer tecomate run ranch , but definatly HIGH FENCE the owner took this deer as a private trophey , :brew2: to him as he has millons sunk it to that deer


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I would of given him 1 more year.







































































If you believe that I have some magic beans to sell you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

cpthook said:


> Awesome deer huge. Each to his own as far as was it rifle, high fence etc. For allot of people hunting with a rifle or behind a fence is not the same as hunting free range with bow. I love seeing big deer on this forum but also like to know if it was a low or high fence. In south Texas with the whole world trying to kill a B&C deer unfortunately* feces are necessary in order to grow big deer* unless you are fortunate enough to own 10k acres. But knowing if free range or not can certainly put things in perspective. Again huge deer now was it high or low fence?


Not exactly familiar with that method of antler growth development
Pretty chitty idea:tongue:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I have to pat myself on the back from the previous thread:

Quote:
By my count, that is close to a 200" typical ten, and I may be about 5-10" low, which would potentially make it a new typical world record, if its not high fenced or line bred.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yep target instigater*



spurgersalty said:


> Not exactly familiar with that method of antler growth development
> Pretty chitty idea:tongue:


 target instigater , thought so 38 post in 24 hours! :rybka:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Great deer ! The rest of you life everything else would small , that's why I let all the monster buck walk , I don't want the rest of my hunting days to be disappointment  


Sent in from my job that I pay taxes 30%


----------

